# Huntersfriend.com Martin Cheetah Super Mag Ready to Hunt package review



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

Pics to come later having difficulty rembering how to post pics as its been almost 2 years snce o've posted pics on here.

I recevied the bow package today and was very impressed with how it was shipped. I assumed that since the bow came in a cas they would just have the case taped shut but the the case was shipped in side a box.

The fambueau case is smaller than i thought it would be and seems to be a well made case for the price.

The bow and accesories were neatly put in case . I customised the package and got 18 arrows instead of the six that came with the standard package. At firstglance i was conerned that they only shipped 12 instead of 18 arrows. I was told the ase would hold 24 arrows when i ordered the bow. I didn't realize that was doubling up the arrows in each slot. It's no big deal but it would've been nice to know there was only 12 arrow slots.

I was concerend about how the arrows would be flecthed since in my searching on at had revealed some issues with sloppy flecthings. My fletchings were neatwith no excess glue and held up good when i shot 2 of them through my target[ target needs repaced ]

The package came with a bow evaulation onthe order form. They had put hardly no handshock and i agree . Very simial to my swithcback. The last compound i had. I've been shooting a lonbow for almost 2 years now and this is the first compound i have shot since trading off my switchback.

They rated it with a higher nosie value than what i did. Maybe where they shot it inside or something.I'm very impressed with how quiet it is.
I have dial up and get kicked off line all the time so I'm going to hit post so i dont loose all this typing.


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok i'm back. They had it marked one mark above perefectly balanced and i aggree but i want my bow a little top heavy.

They had it marked very smoothy and i will agree.It didn't feel like 70#'s at all more like 60. When it breaks over at the end of the draw cycle tere is a little bump that I'll need to get used to.

I let them pick out arrow size and flecthng size. beeman bowhunter 400 3 inch offset fletching 27 inch arrow 100 grain tip for toatl arrow weiht of 378. Bow is 70 at 28. The best sppeed was 274 and the average was 273. a little slower than what i had hoped but when you only have a 28 inch draw you can't expect alot.

Thye tell you the groups they had when tuning the bow. they shot it 50 times and the best 15 yd group was 1inch .the best 25 yard group was 1 1/4 and the best 35 yard group was 2 3/4.. Kintec energy was 63 ft lbs.

I was under the impression when i orderd the bow that the brace hieght would be marked and the peep hieght and axle to alxe would be marked. again no big deal buttht was the impression i was under when ordering.

Now the bow. I'm very impressed with the quality that martin has put inot this entery level bow. The finish was very smooth with only one tiny rough spot on the limb .there were nosharp edges. The bow will easily hold its own against higher priced models. I was concerend i wouldn't like the rubber grip but it is nice and fits my small hand perfectly. The string seems well made but i dont understand why the center serving is so long. 

The bow comes pre sighted in at 20 yards. My first 3 shot group was fairly tight consiering i haven't shot in so long. It was way low. I shot again using a differant pin.then shot another 3 shot groupusing my 4 pin and was just below where i was aiming and was a decent group. It was raining so i dind't shoot very long. I only shot 7 time and amd very impressed with the bow and hunters friend.I got the whole package for less than what i paid for my swithcback and so far am very pleased with it. It has everything i liked about my swithcback without all the torguing issues i just coudln't seem to correct with the switchback. Pics to come tommorw. going out to shoot with the boy since it has quit raing.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there, thank you for sharing your experiance with huntersfriend. I recently bought the diamond rock package from them and i am awaiting its arrival. Just been shipped today so fingers crossed.


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

Hopefully this works.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Sweet case! :wink:

Were they quick at shipping?


----------



## Wizard of Oz (May 13, 2008)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Hi there, thank you for sharing your experiance with huntersfriend. I recently bought the diamond rock package from them and i am awaiting its arrival. Just been shipped today so fingers crossed.


you should get that by Christmas SBH if all goes well, just in time to shoot a few snowmen and those Hillman Imps.
:smow:


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Wizard of Oz (May 13, 2008)

ahhhh!

there are 2 arrows in each place, was thinking how come he fletched and nocked both ends of the shaft, that seems a bit silly.

I get the impression you are as pleased as punch....enjoy!!!


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

They were very quick to ship to me ,but i'm a little closer tahn you are.lol I finished paying for it on friday[used there layaway plan] and the bow shipped ontuesday and i received it wed. I only live about 3 1/2 hours from them so I excpect yours could be a little delayed.lol sorry couldn't help myself.

Yes i.m imprressed with the bow and very pleased wtih the service.

More pics to come later.

I took the bow stump shooting today and shot great with it thats the good news the bad news is a boke 2 arrows.lol

I rought sighted it out to 60 yards and went to the woods. I shot a rock at 40 yards that i thought was a leaf and a rock at 55 that i thought was a dead stick. One arrow richoted to who knows where and one shatered onimpact.I can't get over how well this bow shoots for a entry level price.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*nice bow*

Nice bow an case.But where:wink::wink: are your shoes????????


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Very nice package! I have never dealt with Hunters Friend. But the Cheetha is a great bow with alot of high end feature's that most bow 2X its price will cost. Martin is a excellent company and you should get many good years out of that bow. I had one last yr and really liked it. The M-Pro cam is very smooth at 70#, and YES I agree set at 70# is alot like other bow brands at 60# DW. Congradulations on your new Cheetha and Welcome to the Martin Family! :thumb: Very nice review also! :wink:


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

more pics


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

First arrow pic was the first threes shots. As you can see they were way but that can be expected with differance in shooting style and anchor points. Next pic iss my 5th 6h and 7th shot with a differant in still at 20 yards.


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

more pics


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

The limb pic doesn't show up very well and its really small ,but its the only bemish in the finish.

I will have one more pi tommorw of a group shot 1 arrow each at 15,25,35,45,55. time for bed now so to wrap this up i"ll write everything on a scale from one to ten with ten being the best.

Huntersfriend.com- 9.75 for customer service,price, and tuning the bow. I do think some things are worded a little confusing on the sie but,they answered every ? i asked so its my fault for not checking.

Martin cheetah super mag bow- 10 I',m in love wit this bow.I agree with what everybody else has said it has features that bows costing doulbe the price dont beat.

True fire realse not sure what model it doesn't sy but one of there cheaper ones-5 I'll have to get me another scott wildcat release becasue ths one dosn't feel right to me.

bearclaw alpine quiver-10 I'm going to switch back to a soft loc and give this quier to my wife since i feel that the soft lock is quietr on teh bow and i alsy shoot with my quiver on. my wife takes hers off so this will be easier or her.very adujustabe adn easy to take on and off but no as quiet as thesoft loc


Qad drop away rest-8 just becasue i'm coming from using a whisker bscuit for year sand am new to drop awsy. It appears to be all the advantages of the whisker biscuit with the added benift of no lost speed and messed up flecthings

tru glo 5 pin wrapped site-7 the site isone of thebrightest i've seen and will be great for theclose to home hunting i d but it does lack durability issues . I wouldn't take this site on anexpenisve hnting trip without having a back up it appesar tought but definetly breakble.

Beman hunter 400 arrows 9 well made durable

bowjacks silencers 10 dont know if there beter than limb savers but they look cooler

rage broadheads-haven't shot

trophy ridge stabilizer10 Seems to have made the already great stabilzer [lore ]bettr

shurz- a peep -1 wish i'd got a jim flecther tru peep.

bow case 10 for the money very duable and with lock holes. toal price delvierd to door was 665 great value i think. thanks for looking


----------

